# Looking for lease a farm :)



## rroonneettaa (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi there, 

Hope to find help from locals, as having a dream to move to Spain and spend a year in country house/farm/finca. 

Would love to have my own oranges or olives or any other plants to grow and sell. Not for big money, but just for living there. 

Is it possible? Don't speak spanish at the moment... 

I know it sound like a dream, but I think that I can do anything and it will come true. 

Have any ideas how to find what I am looking for? 

Actually I even do not prefer any region, so open minded for all offers. 
Maybe you have a big farm and would like my help there? 

Kristina


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

rroonneettaa said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Hope to find help from locals, as having a dream to move to Spain and spend a year in country house/farm/finca.
> 
> ...


What a lovely dream! Unfortunately, along with the rest of Spanish economy, agriculture is a low point at the moment and there are lots of unemployed people desperate to take on any work that's going.

But if you are prepared to work just in exchange for board and lodging there is a scheme called Workaway where you might find the sort of small-scale project you are looking for. I know quite a few people who are travelling round Spain on this scheme.

Workaway info for Workawayers


----------



## wolvesjazz (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi Kristina, 
I too was thinking on those lines.......to get away from the maddening city life, and wondering what I could do to kill all that spare time on my hand afterwards.

The thought that I may be able to look after a simple, as can get, orchard country life than try to create/ find a business over there, in the current economic environment.

Have had a look on the internet at a few spanish web sites, with googleTranslate, and there are some possibilities in and around Valencia, away from the coast.

Need to check out legal side of running your own business, as have read it can get a lot of red tape with paperwork, if required.

End of the day, it's like what everyone recommends....get there and talk to people and get a feel for it yourself. But the internet narrows your homework a little.

Hope you get that dream, keep smiling, it will come...........


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

If either of you were lucky enough to find such a place, it would cost you way over and above anything you're likely to make! Sadly, that idyllic dream is no longer viable. You can possibly rent a small run down place and try to live self sufficiently, without mod cons and maybe barter produce, but I doubt it would be anywhere near a relaxing lifestyle, nor would I have thought you'd make enough to pay rent, let alone any utility bills???? You'd need a fair bit of money behind you as a "safety net". 

But do some research, google and see whats about. You really would be better off coming over and picking for those companies who need it at the required time - early autumn for olives and winter for oranges



Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Have a read of Driving Over Lemons by Chris Stuart.. it might just put you off or it might just spur you on to get out there and do it,


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Not wishing to put a dampner on your dreams but....

I have a finca, I grow Olives, Carobs, and a few Almond trees and a whole mountainside full of weeds.

When we first came here we got 60 cents a kilo minimum for our Carobs and 50 cents a kilo minimum for our Olives. Whilst not a kings ransom it was a nice little earner as they say. Last summer the price for Carobs dropped through the floor, followed by the prices for Olives. Whilst my farm is organic, one of the guys down the mountain isnt and he was telling me he didnt make enough money this year from the sale of his crops to buy the weedkiller and insect blaster he uses on his trees. 

I do hope however you are able to follow your dreams, but in all honesty you need some sort of income to live off other than what you can pick / grow / sell.


----------

